# Funny story with new PPS



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

I was in my buddies wedding last weekend and since I was in a tuxedo, I had to carry my Walther PPS. I know, I know the Bond films has the PPK and recently the P-99 in them but since the PPS only came out a few years ago, it will make it's appearance in the near future I am sure. Anyways, I didn't carry it at the ceremony, not sure what the laws are regarding having it in a church that is also a school and day carecenter so I leave it in the limo. We then went on to take wedding pictures around town and I carried it. Once the other groomsmen found out I had it, we were all posing with it in various bond poses while the girls were taking pictures with flowers and such. It was hilarious!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe I'm just a grouch, but I don't find that very amusing....:smt108


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It's one of those "I guess you had to be there" situations to appreciate it.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Cute but childish..


W


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, it's a _concealed_ weapon.
Therefore, you would be better off keeping it _concealed_.

Grownups shouldn't play with guns. Someone might get hurt.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Making gun owners look like idiots*

*AP - Wedding Day Nightmare*: _What was supposed to be a joyful day, turned to sorrow when a group of groomsmen decided to play Secret Agent. One of the groomsmen brought his gun to the ceremony and since he was dressed in a tux, thought he'd play James Bond. The others soon joined in. While playfully posing with the gun, one of the groomsmen pointed the gun at another and pulled the trigger, not realizing it was loaded. _

Like Steve said, guns are not toys. My kids don't even have toy guns as I don't want them ever to think they are play items. If you are going to continue to carry, time to grow up and understand the responsibility that it entails. Right now it seems to me that, when considering your past admission of a ND in your kitchen plus this little escapade, you just don't get it.

This thread is ridiculous, makes gun owners look like idiots, and is done.


----------

